# Entropia Universe: Kostenloses Online-Rollenspiel mit CryEngine2.0 veröffentlicht



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. August 2009)

*Entropia Universe: Kostenloses Online-Rollenspiel mit CryEngine2.0 veröffentlicht*

Heute fiel der Startschuss für das Version-Upgrade 10.0 des kostenlosen Online-Rollenspiels "Entropia Universe" aus dem schwedischen Haus MindArk.
Hauptanlass dieses Upgrades ist die lang angekündigte Implementation der CryEngine 2. Zunächst wurden Teile der bisherigen Features deaktiviert, um bestmögliche Performance zu gewährleisten. Diese sollen zusammen mit Bugfixes in nachfolgenden Miniupdates wiedereingefügt werden.
Genauere Informationen dazu gibt es hier:
Planet Calypso - Content list VU 10.0


Forumsthread mit Downloadlinks (Windows):
Entropia Universe VU 10.0 client software download mirror hosted by EntropiaForum.com
Direkter Link zum gepackten RAR-Archiv:
http://cdn.entropiaforum.com/entropiaforum/entropia_universe_vu10.rar (Downloadgröße: 3.7 GiB)

Nachtrag: Es steht auch ein Bittorrent-Download auf folgender Seite zur Verfügung:
http://cl.entropiauniverse.com/download/

Falls beim Starten des Programms eine Fehlermeldung erscheint, muss folgendes Windows-Update installiert werden:
Download details: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Service Pack 1 Redistributable Package ATL Security Update

Ich werde Bilder nachliefern, sobald ich wieder an meinem Hauptrechner bin (dauert wohl etwas ). Hier findet ihr jedoch ein paar Screenshots der Entwickler selbst.


Eine kurze Beschreibung worum es dabei geht:
Der Spieler schlüpft in die Rolle eines Kolonisten auf dem fernen Planeten Calypso, dessen Äußeres er sich vergleichbar mit anderen Rollenspielen beliebig anpassen kann. Man hat freie Hand, wie man sich entwickelt: Entweder man geht jagen, sucht nach Resourcen im Boden, stellt Waffen/Rüstungen/Kleidung/etc. her, eröffnet einen Frisiersalong oder geht ganz einfach dem Handel mit Gütern aller Art nach. Es gibt auch noch andere Beschäftigungsgebiete, welche allerdings unter Umständen aktuell deaktiviert sein können (siehe Link oben).
Mit Hilfe eines komplexen Skillsystems,welches man während der Ausübung von Tätigkeiten ausbaut und versteckte Skills freischalten kann, kann man sich immer weiter verbessern. Hierbei gibt es keinerlei Levelbeschränkungen!
Gute Englischkenntnisse sind hilfreich, allerdings nicht unbedingt notwendig, da es auch sehr viele deutsche Gruppierungen (sogenannte "Societys"), ein selbstständiges deutschsprachiges Forum sowie eine lokalisierte Version der Clientsoftware gibt.

Aktualisierte Systemanforderungen:


> Minimum Requirements
> 
> Internet Connection: ADSL or better
> Operating System: Windows XP or Vista
> ...


Quelle: Version Update 10.0 Announcement


----------



## Explosiv (18. August 2009)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Kostenloses Online-Rollenspiel mit CryEngine2.0 veröffentlicht*

Thx für die News, allerdings sehe ich da überhaupt nicht durch was man da herunterladen soll, sind mehrere Links auf der Downloadseite  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. August 2009)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Kostenloses Online-Rollenspiel mit CryEngine2.0 veröffentlicht*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Thx für die News, allerdings sehe ich da überhaupt nicht durch was man da herunterladen soll, sind mehrere Links auf der Downloadseite  !
> 
> Gruss Explosiv



Ich habe einen direkten Link zum gepackten RAR-Archiv eingefügt.  (Downloadgröße: 3.7 GiB)


----------



## Explosiv (18. August 2009)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Kostenloses Online-Rollenspiel mit CryEngine2.0 veröffentlicht*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich habe einen direkten Link zum gepackten RAR-Archiv eingefügt.  (Downloadgröße: 3.7 GiB)



Danke  ! Bin direkt am laden, Top Verbindung 740Kb/s  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Kostenloses Online-Rollenspiel mit CryEngine2.0 veröffentlicht*

man ,

hört sich echt interessant an obs auch spielersich überzeugt?
wir werdens erleben

mfg


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (19. August 2009)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Kostenloses Online-Rollenspiel mit CryEngine2.0 veröffentlicht*

Cool ich werds mal testen


----------



## Speedguru (19. August 2009)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Kostenloses Online-Rollenspiel mit CryEngine2.0 veröffentlicht*

Ist das wirklich kostenlos??
Man die Bilder sehen ja gut aus, aber mit ner 8500GT und nen Intel pentium D mit 3Ghz kann man da halbwegs gut zoggen??
Weil das unterstützt ja auch CF udn SLI... und i7

MFG

Speedguru  EDIT: "Du hast einen Entropia Universe-Account erstellt und kannst jetzt im Entropia Universe ein neues Leben beginnen  Lade die kostenlose Clientsoftware herunter, wenn dies noch nicht geschehen ist (ca. 1,3 GB)"
Hä? 1,3GB??


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. August 2009)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Kostenloses Online-Rollenspiel mit CryEngine2.0 veröffentlicht*



Speedguru schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich kostenlos??
> Man die Bilder sehen ja gut aus, aber mit ner 8500GT und nen Intel pentium D mit 3Ghz kann man da halbwegs gut zoggen??
> Weil das unterstützt ja auch CF udn SLI... und i7
> 
> ...



Das mit dem kostenlos ist so eine Sache. Es ist definitiv möglich, kostenlos zu spielen. Allerdings baut das gesamte Spiel auf ein Wirtschaftssystem auf, welches es ermöglicht, Geld aus dem RL sowohl ein als auch auszuzahlen. Wenn man z.B. 10$ einzahlt, bekommt man ingame 100 Credits gutgeschrieben. Die ingame-Währung heißt "_PED_" - "_Project Entropia Dollar_", ein Name aus der Geschichte als es noch "_Project Entropia_" hieß. Andersherum kann man dort verdientes Geld gegen eine kleine Gebühr mit dem selben Umtauschkurs (unveränderlich auf 1:10 festgesetzt) auch wieder auszahlen. Der gute Eurokurs kommt einem da zu Gute.
Aus dem nichts Geld zu erschaffen ist möglich aber es kann auch in die Hose gehen. Ich kenne ein paar, die regelmäßig Geldsummen auszahlen lassen und einer, der sich seinen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Spiel verdient.  Es kommt ganz auf die Spielweise an, aber das ist das, was vermutlich den Reiz für viele an dem Spiel ausmacht: Der Schwierigkeitsgrad. Entweder man zerbricht daran nach kurzer Zeit oder spielt es über Jahre. Es geht in dem Spiel auch teilweise um Summen jenseits von Gut und Böse. Erst kürzlich hat einer ein Vieh mit einer Geldsumme von 103.000 PED (10.300 USD) gefunden. Das größte bisher gefunde Loot beim Mining war 15.000 USD Wert. Das teuerste "regulär" erwerbliche Item hat umgerechnet etwa so viel Wert wie eine Mercedes S-Klasse! Der Weltrekord für den teuersten erworbenen virtuellen Gegenstand liegt ebenso in diesem Spiel: Einer der Spieler hat umgerechnet 100.000 USD für einen Asteroiden bezahlt, auf dem er eine Art Resort eröffnet hat, wo Spieler exotische Kreaturen jagen können oder nach Bodenschätzen suchen. Viele Spieler sehen in diesem Spiel also auch eine Art Investition.
Mein gesamtes Inventar inkl. Skills schätze ich in etwa auf einen Wert von 1500 USD, womit ich ehr ein armer schlucker bin.  Allerdings habe ich diesen Wert aus dem Nichts aufgebaut.  Falls die Frage aufkommt: Skills kann man jederzeit von anderen Spielern kaufen und verkaufen.
Sinnvoll ist es, wenn man zu Beginn einen kleinen Betrag einzahlt und mit diesem Geld dann die ersten Skills sammelt und entscheidet, ob man weiterspielen möchte oder nicht.

Das mit den 1.3 GiB dürfte ziemlich lang her sein. Auf dem PC meiner Ellis is noch die Version von vor CE2 und da is der Installordner etwa 2.5 GiB groß.


----------



## Majestico (20. August 2009)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Kostenloses Online-Rollenspiel mit CryEngine2.0 veröffentlicht*

scheint ja wirklich interessant zu sein. werde es mir heute auch holen und mal ausprobieren. 

Gruß Majestico


----------



## Pixelplanet (20. August 2009)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Kostenloses Online-Rollenspiel mit CryEngine2.0 veröffentlicht*

also ich habe es damals (2 engine updates zuvor) mal gespielt und war nicht so begeistert

könnte aber auch dran liegen das der Pentium 4 und die 512mb Ram mit 128mb graka nicht wirklich ausreichend waren damit das spiel gut spielbar war

ich werds mir nochma anschaun könnte durchaus was geworden sein


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. August 2009)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Kostenloses Online-Rollenspiel mit CryEngine2.0 veröffentlicht*

Update: Ich habe einen Forenthread mit ein paar ingame Screenshots gefunden:
EntropiaForum VU10 Screenshot Competition


Laut Hersteller besteht derzeit ein Problem mit Nvidia-Grakas, wobei es zu einem Bluescreen kommen kann. Man steht allerdings mit Crytek und Nvidia diesbezüglich in Verbindung.


----------

